# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë domethënie ka për femrën bukuria (pamja) e saj?

## fisniku-student

Nje gje qe e bene Femren mjaft komplekse, inferiore, te fort, te paarritshme, miss, te famshme, te gezuar, te hidheruar, te deshpruar, pesimiste , optimiste etj etj... eshte pamja e jashtme e saj.

Aq e varur eshte femra pas pamjes se saj, sa qe e konsideron si piken kryesore te e gjithe identitetit te saj personal, duke lene anash edhe vlerat e tjera qe ka.
Ndoshta ka ndikuar qe duke u marrur si primare Bukuria apo pamja e jashtme e nje femre nga bota mashkullore, ateher femra kesaj pike i japin kujdesin maksimal dhe keshtu tani preokupohen me shume ndaj kesaj pike.



Eshte interesante qe nese vendos qe te ecesh per ca kohe neper qytet,perreth dyqaneve qe kan Xhama ne formë pasqyresh, ateher eshte e pamundur te shofesh ndonje femer qe ec ne ate rruge dhe qe te mos e shikoj veten ne ate paqyre.

Kam ndegjuar qe nese nje Femer e cila nuk eshte e kenaqur me pamjen (fytyren) e saj, ateher ka mundesi qe te jem femra me e deshpruar ne jete.

Me interesoj kjo qeshtje dhe per kete arsye e hapa temen tek ky nenforum, pasi qe mund ta trajtojm si teme qe me shume ka lidhje me anen psikologjike te nje femre se si e percepton ajo bukurin dhe pamjen e saj te jashtme dhe qfar rendesie i jep ajo kesaj pike.

Dhe per ta bere temen me domethenese, ateher do ishte mire qe femrat te japin mendimet e tyre rreth kesaj qeshtjeje dhe te na japin idet e tyre se pse e perceptojn keshtu kete qeshtje.

Mirëmbetëshi

----------


## Miss Sixty

Disa kohe me pare po rrija e po shifja ne tv reklamen e nje salloni bukurie , ku Ami thoshte  ' te lindesh e bukur eshte fat te behesh Frontera  '.
Nje femer qe niset nga bukuria jashtme eshte thjesht vetem nje bukuri boshe , rendesi ka njeriu se cvlera ka jo bukuria e saj .E bukur tani mund te behesh kollaj por kur sje ne shpirt i bukur , ,zere se je nje 0 me xhufk.
Bukuria iken e vjen , njeriu ngel ....

----------


## Cuccador

> Nje femer qe niset nga bukuria jashtme eshte thjesht vetem nje bukuri boshe , rendesi ka njeriu se cvlera ka jo bukuria e saj .E bukur tani mund te behesh kollaj por kur sje ne shpirt i bukur , ,zere se je nje 0 me xhufk.
> Bukuria iken e vjen , njeriu ngel ....


Kto fjale i thone femrat e shemtuta...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Miss Sixty

> Kto fjale i thone femrat e shemtuta...




Me mir e shemtuar me bukuri shpirterore , sesa e bukur ne siperfaqje dhe bosh perbrenda . :shkelje syri:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Aq e varur eshte femra pas pamjes se saj, sa qe e konsideron si piken kryesore te e gjithe identitetit te saj personal, duke lene anash edhe vlerat e tjera qe ka


ca ishte ky budallek i shkruajtur para syve te mi!  Dicka qe vjen vetem nga goja e nje mashkulli.

Bukuria e jashtme eshte aq e rendesishme per femrat sa eshte dhe per meshkujt.  Pse ven ne gym meshkujt, rregullojn floket, mjekren, vishen bukur kur dalin?  Qe te duken mire.  Ashtu si bejn dhe femrat.  Nje njeri duhet kujdesur per pamjen aq sa kujdeset dhe per cdo gje tjeter.


Kto muhabete qe femrat vetem i intereson pamja e jashtme jan llafe te njerezve me komplekse.  Aq kompleksik jan ca meshkuj (dhe ca femra per ate pune..)sa kur shikojn nje femer te bukur automatikisht mendojn se ajo nuk eshte inteligjente.

----------


## PINK

> Me mir e shemtuar me bukuri shpirterore , sesa e bukur ne siperfaqje dhe bosh perbrenda .


crap....lol

----------


## Miss Sixty

> crap....lol


You think so ?
Epo dhe arre fucke asnje sdo te jete ...

----------


## PINK

> You think so ?
> Epo dhe arre fucke asnje sdo te jete ...


I know so. 

c'a eshte arre fucke ? Lol

----------


## padrilla

per mua bukuria e jashtme e femres eshte gjithcka, ska rendesi se ca ka brenda, sot njerezit te pyesin, si je,  jo , si ishe.

Miss sixty, kam pershtypjen qe je shum e pashme.

























m

----------


## Miss Sixty

> I know so. 
> 
> c'a eshte arre fucke ? Lol


Lucky you ..

Arre fucke , eshte arra e bukur jasht bosh mrena .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Miss Sixty

> per mua bukuria e jashtme e femres eshte gjithcka, ska rendesi se ca ka brenda, sot njerezit te pyesin, si je,  jo , si ishe.
> 
> Miss sixty, kam pershtypjen qe je shum e pashme.
> 
> 
> m


Maybe , cfare kishe ne mendje ti ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## padrilla

ajo maybe,,, ma mbushi menje qe je e pashme, ne fakt kshu thone femrat e pashme, nga experjenca kjo, plus qe ke edhe nje nick seksi.

----------


## Black_Mamba

Bukuria e jashtme e nje femre per nje mashkull zgjat deri ne ato momente sa ta zhvesh femren dhe mandej ajo bukuri shuhet ndaj mashkullit,ndersa bukuria e mbrendshme zgjat tan jeten.

----------


## Enii

nese dikush vlereson bukurine e brendshme mire , nese vlereson te jashtmen atehere dhe ajo femer do ndjehet keq se do trajtohet si nje objekt superficial ...

----------


## Apollyon

Po pse o gra seriozisht tani, ca jemi ne meshkujt kshu? Mos jemi te gjith kirurge qe tju shohim nga brenda? T'ju shohim njeher nga jashte, pa per brenda ka kohe po he.

Mbani bycen e gjoksin ne forme ate beni, pa lerini fjalet "bukuria brendshme"!

lol

----------


## INFINITY©

Nje femer qe ka respekt per veten ne radhe te pare dhe per personin te cilin ka ne krah, do kujdeset gjithmone per veten, dhe nuk ka arsye pse mos ta bej kete. Kjo nuk ka te bej fare me bukurine e brendshme te nje femre. Nje femer qe eshte inteligjente, e tregon ate inteligjence dhe bukuri te brendshme dhe ne ate te jashtme.

----------


## Apollyon

Ti INFINITY, dukesh shume pashpirte kshu nga brenda (lol), kushedi duhet te jeshe e bukur nga jashte.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ti INFINITY, dukesh shume pashpirte kshu nga brenda (lol), kushedi duhet te jeshe e bukur nga jashte.


Berrnut jam, si nga brenda dhe nga jashte. lol Jo te gjitha femrat jane yje dhe ti te shkreten.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Damn.. mendoja se ishe e bukur nga jashte te pakten, se nga brenda je shejtani dora vete.

jk XD

----------


## Miss Sixty

> ajo maybe,,, ma mbushi menje qe je e pashme, ne fakt kshu thone femrat e pashme, nga experjenca kjo, plus qe ke edhe nje nick seksi.




Mos i shif gjerat nga jasht , por nga brenda ... :shkelje syri: 
Pastaj cka te bej bukuria ketu ne vírtualitet , mund te them jam helena trojes po e beson ti ? :perqeshje:

----------

